# WTS Massive Ork and CSM armies.



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys, getting out of the hobby I have two armies for sale. First for sale is my Orks army.

50 slugga boys 
36 Shoota boys 
included but unbuilt - 17 boys/1 burna boy/1 big mek/3 nobs 
12 Lootas
2 burnas 
2 AOBR warbosses
8 AOBR deffkoptas 
16 nobs 
3 bikes 
Snikrot 
Nob in mega-armor 
Trukk 
Custom Zapp Gun 
7 Big shootas
4 Boyz w/rokkit launchas 
10 grots with runtherder 
9 kill kans!!

90% of these models are assembled and primed but not painted, a few of them are painted to a tabletop standard. Also includes a TON of ork bitz.

Second army is night lords CSM:

20 CSM
10 Berzerkers
3 Rhinos
1 FORGEWORLD CSM dreadnaught
1 CSM landraider
1 Daemon Prince
5 Chosen CSM
1 Defiler 
1 Obliterator and 2 custom made obliterators 
5 CSM terminators 


I also have probably 25+ paints of all different ranges in great condition, newer style pots, I have green stuff, all the hobby tools/drills etc.

I am open to ANY offer on either army however I will not part the armies under any circumstance.


----------



## olitippo (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm kinda interested in the ork army if I get some spare cash, but nice painting on the chaos there.


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------

